# guter Free Provider?



## the-cR (22. Juni 2002)

Moin,

ich will eine domain bei einem free provider registrieren - es geht dabei lediglich um eine Weiterleitung, oder mit nur einem MB oder ähnliches..

Ich habe schon Adressen gesehen, bei dem nicht gleich ein Werbebanner aufpoppt, sondern bei dem das Banner erst kommt, wenn man das Fenster schließt - weiss zufällig jemand, welcher Anbieter das macht?

Oder könnt Ihr mir sonst ein paar Anbieter nennen, um eine Domain zu registrieren (werbe banner wäre ok) die dann woanders hin weiterleitet?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Juni 2002)

http://www.freecity.de


----------



## reto (27. Juni 2002)

Was für eine Domain sollte das denn sein?

Und meinst du mit "kostenlos" das nur die Weiterleitung kostenlos sein soll oder die Domain ebenfalls?

Falls du bereits eine Domain hast und die DNS-Einträge ändern kannst, dann schau mal auf http://www.zonedit.com vorbei. Dort kannst du dir eine solche Weiterleitung einrichten.


----------



## tekki-girl (8. Juli 2002)

auf 

http://www.home.pages.at 

gibt es kostenlosen Webspace ! 

 - 25 MB frei
 - + PHP
 - FTP

ich habe da meine Seite auch für kurze Zeit unter
und das klappt echt super.

greetz tekki-girl


----------



## reto (8. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tekki-girl _
> *auf
> 
> http://www.home.pages.at
> ...



Ähm... Hast du den Beitrag auch mal gelesen? Ist nur so ne Frage... Weiss ehrlich gesagt nämlich nicht, was das mit einer Domain(-Weiterleitung) zu tun haben könnte...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

sofern du nur eine Domainweiterletiung haben willst, könntest du noch evtl. zu KONtent gehen. Bestelle da jedoch auf keinen Fall Webspace! Ich habe hier im Forum schon ein paar Mal was zu dem Provider (bez. Webspace) geschrieben. Sonst kannst du dir auch die WHL angucken, falls du mir nicht glaubst.

Generell kann man sagen: "Man bekommt das, für was man bezahlt".


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juli 2002)

Ich sage dazu nur eins:

Wenn du auf  klickst und 
"provider" eingibst kommt vollgendes raus:

 Zeige Themen von 1 bis 25 von 242

Da in Threads durchschnittlich 10 Antworten sind hast du allein durch einmal klicken und 1 Wort eingeben ca 24 000 Antworten somit [CLOSED]


----------

